# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Techos verdes y jardines verticales

## jaimedr

*¿Te gustaría tener un jardín en tu azotea o darle otra apariencia a tus paredes vacías? *  Crea un lugar hermoso donde compartir momentos con tu familia y amigos..... 
Diseñamos e instalamos techos verdes y jardines verticales a gusto del cliente.   Informes:  
Jaime Delgado R.
Tlf: 993463162 jaimedr2006@gmail.com     Temas similares: Artículo: Gigante del cuidado de jardines incursiona en el campo de la hidroponía Artículo: Presentan libro que impulsa la agricultura orgánica en los jardines de los hogares Artículo: ¿Es dañino comer papas con manchas verdes? Vendemos sustratos para vivero, realizamos  mantenimiento de jardines, proyectos agricolas... TANQUE ENFRIAMIENTO LECHE ACERO INOXIDABLE VERTICALES IMPORTADOS SISTEMA FRIO CON AGITADOR 300 600 850 1000 LITRO LT CONCENTRADOS JUGOS FRUTA AGROINDUSTRIA LECHERA PERU ECUADOR BOLIVIA CHILE

----------


## lbsilvina

Que hermosos son los jardines verticales!, me encantan, me gustaría poder hacer uno en mi casa.   turbo compresor

----------

